# Walmart Connect email in Outlook XP!



## lackej1971 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am using Windows XP Home Edition. I am trying to setup my Walmart Connect email in Outlook XP to no avail. Does ANYBODY know the settings and if you do, can you send them to me or maybe a link describing the settings? Any help will be greatly appreciated. I went to walmart connects' website, and they didn't show anything about the settings for O XP.

 Lackej1971


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

You just need to know your username, password, incoming and outgoing server names. Then just plug the info into Outlook.


----------



## lackej1971 (Aug 5, 2004)

Lightning said:


> You just need to know your username, password, incoming and outgoing server names. Then just plug the info into Outlook.


OK, I have everything but the incoming and outgoing server names. That is where I keep getting stuck. See, WalMart Connect is subsidiary of Compuserve. Hence, I really am mixed up as to who the server would be. I just don't know where to find out the info. When I called their tech support line, they told me that they had not yet set up a server or something like that and that they could not give me the server address.  

Any help will be greatly appreciated, Lackej1971


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

No one's asked the obvious question here... Is Walmart Connect email service POP3, IMAP, or is it just webmail only?


----------



## lackej1971 (Aug 5, 2004)

vtel57 said:


> No one's asked the obvious question here... Is Walmart Connect email service POP3, IMAP, or is it just webmail only?





> I'm Glad you asked because I honestly have no idea. All of the info that I have found is so generalized that it does not discuss this. I know it is hard to believe that I am having trouble with what seems to be such a simple task, but everything I have tried has failed.


If you know of a link discussing this problem, please let me know. Lackej1971


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

I went to Walmart Connect's Help section, but it wasn't too helpful. I would call their customer service again, were I you, and I'd ask them specifically if you can access your Walmart Connect email with a 3rd party email client, such as Outlook or Outlook Express. They should be able to tell you one way or another.

Luck!

~Eric


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Looking at the Walmart site, it looks like a proprietary system. In which case external mail client software may not be able to access the email. Nothing suggests otherwise.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

wmconnect is AOL. It is like an older version of AOL, not like AOL 9. I have heard of AOL 9 being able to use Outlook Express...never heard if Outlook can be used. Older versions of AOL could also use OE....there was a recent thread here in this forum. You could try searching for it. I believe you had to use a third party program (not free) to make it work. You might try Google to see how AOL can be hooked up....might work for wmconnect.

sekirt


----------



## Davidjay247 (Sep 19, 2004)

The Incoming Mail Server is IMAP
Incoming mail server name is: mail.cs.com

Outgoing Mail server name is: smtp.aol.com

say that you will need password verification to login and your email should be ready from there. :up:

If everybody still has problems, shoot me an email. I only registered on the site to answer yalls <----(I'm from Texas) questions because I have walmart connect, and it was a pain to figure these things out (and no, I did not find the information on the internet... I just started testing all the email servers I knew until I found one that works). But, you get what you pay for, and walmart is definitely the cheapest provider out there (though i honestly would switch to Peoples PC if I needed to... but Im at college so I dont have to worry about things like access numbers and customer support.)


----------



## abstractrocks (Jul 26, 2008)

You said that you have Wal-Mart connect, right? Well, I'm trying to get into my Wal-Mart in Thunderbird, but it says it can't connect to it. I'm just trying to get one e-mail out of it (My little sister used to use the e-mail address [email protected] for her Neopets thing, and she needs to get a Neopets mail from there). Is there anything else you can do to help? Your help is so much appreciated!


----------

